# It Works! Stealth Grow Tested!



## WubDaBuds (Dec 13, 2006)

*I just had company for a week.  *

*My brother, his wife and their two boys 4 yrs. old and 14 months old.*

_* No smell*
* No sound*
* No problems at all*
* 100% un-noticed*_

* Here it is if ya haven't seen my grow:*

* http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6934*​


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 14, 2006)

good sht man. looks like you got it on lock. congrats


----------

